# Contador Up/Down 74LS190



## lycans2005

Buenas, quesiera saber como hago para mejora mi circuito y hacer que funcione...se supone que cuando entra un carro suma y acuando sale resta...


----------



## El nombre

¿Has visto el datasheet del 190?

Lo primero es que tienes que resetear los dos micros al dar la alimentación. Cuando termina de contar el primero tiene que dar el impulso al siguiente (impulso). Y resetarse a si mismo (cuenta hasta F)
Al inicio de la alimentacion tiene que cargar el valor 00. Por tanto tienes que forzar las entradas de preseleccion.

Esto te puede dar una idea de todo lo que hace falta para que funcione.

Es facil verdad? Eso es lo que he visto por encima sin entrar en detalles. Mira el data que viene muy bien detallado el funcionamiento.
Saludos


----------



## lycans2005

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ¿Has visto el datasheet del 190?
> 
> Lo primero es que tienes que resetear los dos micros al dar la alimentación. Cuando termina de contar el primero tiene que dar el impulso al siguiente (impulso). Y resetarse a si mismo (cuenta hasta F)
> Al inicio de la alimentacion tiene que cargar el valor 00. Por tanto tienes que forzar las entradas de preseleccion.
> 
> Esto te puede dar una idea de todo lo que hace falta para que funcione.
> 
> Es facil verdad? Eso es lo que he visto por encima sin entrar en detalles. Mira el data que viene muy bien detallado el funcionamiento.
> Saludos



mmm podrias modificarlo ahi te dejo el archivo..gracias


----------



## El nombre

Ese trabajo te pertene a ti.
Empieza por los reset. Uno que te resetee el micro a  la alimentación mas el reset de los contadores al llegar al 0.
La carga inicial a ser cero. por tanto tienes que forzar las entradas a ese nivel.

Si miras el datasheet te lo deja claro. como cargar la precarga (en tu caso cero)


----------



## lycans2005

Ya lo logre....de todas maneras gracias!


----------



## -javi---

Buenos dias!

Yo tengo un problema parecido con este mismo circcuito, yo he conseguido que cuente hacia arriba y hacia abajo. También he limitado el contador ascendente a 25 coches y descendente a 0 (cosa estúpida, porque si no hay coches dentro no puede salir ninguno, pero tenía que hacerlo así por motivos de la asignatura de electrónica que curso). Mi problema es que cuando tengo por ejemplo 21 coches en el interior, si sale uno si que me marca 20, pero si despues de que salga este último coche entra otro, el contador no no marca 21 si no 30, he podido averiguar con mis básicos conocimientos que es por culpa de la salida del primer contador (el de las unidades) que controla el segundo (decenas) que cuando cambio el sentido del contador, esa salida se ve afecctada y produce ese error. Si alguien me pudiera hechar un cable le estaria muy agradecido. Subire el archivo con mi simulació por si alguien ve el fallo directamente, o si no es mucho pedir lycans a ver si puedes subir el archivo que te funciona correctamente a ver si encuentro la solución a mi problema. 

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## lycans2005

-javi--- dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias!
> 
> Yo tengo un problema parecido con este mismo circcuito, yo he conseguido que cuente hacia arriba y hacia abajo. También he limitado el contador ascendente a 25 coches y descendente a 0 (cosa estúpida, porque si no hay coches dentro no puede salir ninguno, pero tenía que hacerlo así por motivos de la asignatura de electrónica que curso). Mi problema es que cuando tengo por ejemplo 21 coches en el interior, si sale uno si que me marca 20, pero si despues de que salga este último coche entra otro, el contador no no marca 21 si no 30, he podido averiguar con mis básicos conocimientos que es por culpa de la salida del primer contador (el de las unidades) que controla el segundo (decenas) que cuando cambio el sentido del contador, esa salida se ve afecctada y produce ese error. Si alguien me pudiera hechar un cable le estaria muy agradecido. Subire el archivo con mi simulació por si alguien ve el fallo directamente, o si no es mucho pedir lycans a ver si puedes subir el archivo que te funciona correctamente a ver si encuentro la solución a mi problema.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!



Amigo ahi te dejo el archivo, lo hice de una forma rara pero me sirve para lo que nesecito....perfeccionalo y subelo, suerte.
esta en livewire.






http://www.iesgregorimaians.org/~joasalellesma/comptador/circuit.html ese es un ejemplo guiate por ahi, con el saque el dato para mejorar el contador..suerte!


----------



## -javi---

Gracias compañero! Con tu esquema y un rato pensando he conseguido hacerlo, muchas gracias


----------



## wilhawk5

gracias por tu aporte lo utilizare quiza con alguans modificaciones para un proyecto de la U


----------



## lycans2005

Ahi va un modelo que encontre en un libro, lo simule y funciona perfecto...


----------



## wilhawk5

lycans tienes la simulacion del ultimo circuito qeu publicaste?


----------



## ricardo020487

por que en el circuito del parqueadero 2 cuando  esta en 9 o 10     o tambien 19 o 20 se resta mal ?


----------



## lycans2005

A ver, le colaboro como va los sensores, junto con el lach.
olvida los demas diagramas solo centrate en el ultimo (es el correcto).
ahora simulen en proteus u otro programa de rango, porque la verdad en livewire no me da correctamente, lo monte y tal como esta en la imagen anterior y va de maravilla...suerte


----------



## ricardo020487

y como lo conecto en el circuito?


----------



## lycans2005

ricardo020487 dijo:
			
		

> y como lo conecto en el circuito?


Fijate en la imagen que puse del libro....haslo tal cual como esta ahí.
si lo dices por los display y decodificadores, va como los anteriores diagramas


----------



## ricardo020487

me podrias regalar tu msn para que expliques mejor?


----------



## lycans2005

Bueno, ahi esta como lo quieren....aclaro un cosa:
Esa artilugio que hice con la  and y la inversora, en si no se debe hacer, porque se supone que para eso esta patilla R que es la que se encarga de contar el otro digito.

No se porque no funciona simulado como deberia ser (segun el diagrama del libro), pero cuando lo monto en la board funciona como debe ser.

si alguien sabe porque pasa eso, suban la solucion.


----------



## wilhawk5

lykans muchas gracias por tu ayuda ha sido de gran utilidad. mira he modificado elarchivo con el que me ayudaste y pues ya esta perfecto lo unico es que antes de contar debes presionar reset para poner los sdisplay en cero y listo  ahi ledejo el circuito y la imagen ya mañana lo montare en protoboard para ver si funciona cualquier ayuda para mejorarlo es bien recibida ; D      :evil:


----------



## dagger21

que tal! tengo una pequeña duda:

cuando el contador se encuentre en ceros y se da un pulso para "descontar" no marcara 99? o se quedara en ceros (como seria posible para que se quede en ceros?)

y una pregunta tonta: no es necesario colocar resistencias en el display?


----------



## dagger21

Que tal. llevo unos dias tratando de armar el contador  0 - 25 ascendente y descendente y no consigo hacerlo funcionar.

estoy usando el 74ls190 y el 74ls47. me estoy basando en los diagramas de arriba pero a la hora de conectar todo no lleva un buen orden al contar.

al resetearlos si marcan ceros, doy el primer pulso y se brinca hasta el 10 y de ahi si cuenta en orden pero se pasa de 25 (creo que eso se soluciona con compuertas and)

por cierto: todo lo estoy haciendo en protoboard ya que no tengo programas de simulacion (pregunta aparte: hay programas de simulacion para mac?)

muchas gracias! y cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola dagger21

Cuando llegue a 00 ó a 25 según si asciende o desciende, qué debe hacer ?
Detenerse, seguir contando en la misma Dirección, cambiar de dirección. Qué debe hacer ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dagger21

Que tal mrcarlos.

el circuito que estoy tratando de hacer es un contador 0 a 25 ascendente y descendente, pero no debe de contar mas de 25; es decir: cuando este en 25 y se de un pulso mas no debe de contar 26. lo mismo cuando este en 00 si doy un pulso "down" no debe de contar 99, 98, 97, etc.

monte el circuito basandome en los diagramas anteriores de este mismo tema pero no es muy "estable" a la hora de iniciar siempre se brinca 10 numeros y de ahi empieza a contar bien, despues se pasa de 25 que es otro problema.

esos son los problemas que no puedo resolver.

gracias! y cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola dagger21

Para que NO brinque a 10 debes hacer falsa, 1 Lógico, la entrada CE (Clock Enable = Habilitador del Reloj) de los contadores; ya que cambies todo, programar las D’s, cargar a las Q’s, cambiar de dirección entonces haces cierta la entrada CE (Pin 4) 0 Lógico.

Adjunto un archivo que contiene un circuito el cual cuenta de 00 a 25 y se detiene ó de 25 a 00 y se detiene.
Espero sirva a tus propósitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## williams villanueva

yo tambien estoy haciendo un contador espero que tambien me sirva los ejemplo para hacer el mio saludos


----------



## Rober70

Una pregunta si necesito hacer un contador de 0 -15 igual ascendente-descendente y que cuando llegue a 15 no se pase de este y que de 00 no regrese a 99 etc etc pero no puedo usar nada programable como (programar las D´s) como podria hacerlo?????

salu2


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Rober70

Pues Entonces no se podría pues no le puedes programan ni siquiera el que cuente en determinada dirección.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rober70

Y... no se puede con TTL (transistor-transistor logic) ???


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Rober70

Pues todos los circuitos que se presentaron en este tema son de la familia TTL.

Por qué no explicas un poco mejor lo que pretendes hacer ?.

Si queres que un contador cuente ascendente o descendentemente del 0 al 15 cuando menos debes poder PROGRAMAR la entrada de control llamada Up/Down.
Pero Tú dices que sin programar nada.

El contador que se está utilizando en este tema es el 74190 el cual es un contador de décadas, solo cuenta del 0 al 10 en forma ascendente o descendente; Así que no podría llegar hasta el 15.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rober70

Pues bueno es un contador ascendente y descendente que vaya contando del 0 al 15 normal no por decadas el contador no puede pasar de 15 por mas que aprietes el boton no puede pasar de 15 al igual de forma descendente de 15-0 cuando llegue a 0 no puede bajar más ok esa es la parte del contador esta parte la tengo q unir con otro circuito que debe hacer que un cautin al momento que vaya yo apretando el boton de forma ascendente el cautin suba su temperatura hasta lo mas que se pueda que en este caso es 15 y al igual de forma descendente debe de disminuir su temperatura hasta 0 ese es mi proyecto por eso andaba buscando un contador espero me haya explicado bien.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Rober70

En el circuito que te adjunto la condición es que deben iniciar a contar hacia arriba.
Cuando llegue a 15 la terminal TC(12) se hará nivel alto con lo que la compuerta OR ya no dejará pasar los pulsos del botón hacia la entrada CLK(14) del contador binario 74LS191.

Como ya llegó al 15 y de ahí no quieres que continúe debes abrir el interruptor para que el contador cuenta hacia abajo. Al hacerlo la terminal TC(12) se hará nivel bajo con lo que la compuerta OR dejará pasar los pulsos del botón hacia la entrada CLK(14) del contador binario 74LS191. Tan pronto llegue el contador a 0, la terminal TC(12) se hará de nuevo nivel alto con lo que la compuerta OR ya no dejará pasar los pulsos del botón hacia la entrada CLK(14) del contador binario 74LS191.

Por lo que ahora debes cerrar el interruptor para que cuente hacia abajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rober70

Muchas gracias Mr. Carlos


----------



## joaraya

Hola amigos yo necesito ayuda, sobre un contador que estoy haciendo con 2 fotoresistencias como sensores de entrada y salida por la misma puerta si me pudieran ayudar como implementar dicho circuito.
La idea es que al pasar por los sensores de izquierda a derecha me cuenten hacia arriba y cuando se pasan por los sensores de derecha a izquierda me cuente hacia abajo.... Espero me ayuden y de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bueno lo que necesitas es un circuito detector de secuencia, puedes utilizar dos flip-flops tipo D.


----------



## joaraya

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno lo que necesitas es un circuito detector de secuencia, puedes utilizar dos flip-flops tipo D.



Y aprovechando tu ayuda como hiciera, para que con los mismos sensores poner otro contador que solo me cuente las entradas. Te agradeceria la colaboracion.


----------



## fraxisco

hola a todos!

mi problema es el sgte:
tengo un contador  up/down de dos dígitos con un par de 74ls190(simulado) pero el problema esta cuando cuento hacia adelante por ej hasta el 4 y después descuento hasta el cero y después cuando cuento hacia adelante otra vez ahi empieza a contar con una decena osea 11 12 13... y así 
que puedo hacer

presiono le botón reset pero igual pasa lo mismo

haber si me echan una mano con este contador :C

les dejo el circuito en livewire


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola fraxisco

Entre el contador inferior PIN C(12) y el superior PIN Clock(14) hay un alambre. Intercala un inversor 74LS04.
La entrada de este inversor al PIN 12 del contador inferior, la salida de este inversos al PIN 14 del contador superior.

Con eso se solucionará el problema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fraxisco

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola fraxisco
> 
> Entre el contador inferior PIN C(12) y el superior PIN Clock(14) hay un alambre. Intercala un inversor 74LS04.
> La entrada de este inversor al PIN 12 del contador inferior, la salida de este inversos al PIN 14 del contador superior.
> 
> Con eso se solucionará el problema.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



mrcarlos muchas gracias por tu ayuda me sirvio de mucho y era una simple puerta inversora


----------



## fraxisco

bueno el primer problema lo habia solucionado bien y el circuito lo habia guardado en el pc pero ahora es cuando lo voy a armar y voy a comprar los componentes...

estaba probandolo y tengo un pequeño poblema por ejemplo cuento hasta el 13 y empiezo a descontar 12-11-y ak esta el problema en vez de 10 sale 00 y el motor no funciona si no tengo ningun valor en el display.
estube cabezeandome este problema todo el dia y parece que no tiene solucion

para aclarar las cosas este circuito de de una makina tragamonedas que estoy haciendo y esta es la parte del premio y el motor es el que "bota" las monedas
dejo el circuito en livewire

el poner la compuerta not soluciona el problema de arriba pero da este problema ahora


----------



## fraxisco

estube mirando un rato y encontre este circuito de mcarlos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/contador-ascendente-descendente-74ls192-80911/

y esta perfecto no tiene ningun problema(salvo que contaba hasta 30 pero le quite la compuerta and)


----------



## thery

Hola, soy nueva en el foro y no se como funciona muy bien, espero puedan ayudarme.
Gracias de antemano.

Ahora estoy tratando con el diseño de un circuito algo parecido a lo que estan haciendo acá, solo que necesito que.....

 1.-El circuito debe contar en forma ascendente y descendente.
2.- Se debe establecer un limite de conteo que sirva de referencia tanto para la forma ascendente como descendente, es decir; si mi limite es 5, entonces cuando mi circuito esta en forma ascendente debe contar de 0 a 5, si esta en forma descendente entonces debe contar de 5 a 0.
3.-mostrar la salida en un display de 7 segmentos.
4.- El límite de conteo debe estar entre 0 y 7. 


Hasta ahora solo he logrado que reconozca el limite pero solo funciona en forma descendente, para la forma ascendente no inicia el conteo en cero,  lo hace desde el limite que he colocado.

no se como manejarlo 

esto es lo que tengo del diseño


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola thery

Es relativamente sencillo el llevar a efecto el circuito que describes en tu mensaje #40.

*1. - El circuito debe contar en forma ascendente y descendente.*
R. – Con un conmutador que conecte el PIN U-D al Vcc o a Gnd.

*2.- Se debe establecer un limite de conteo que sirva de referencia tanto para la forma ascendente como*
*descendente, es decir; si mi limite es 5, entonces cuando mi circuito esta en forma ascendente *
*debe contar de 0 a 5, si esta en forma descendente entonces debe contar de 5 a 0.*
R. – Estás requiriendo que cuente De X a Y en forma ascendente o descendente.
Si está contando ascendentemente, cuando llegue a Y+1 hay que restablecer el contador a X.
Si está contando descendentemente hay que restablecer el contador a X, ponerlo a contar, cuando llegue a 0 restablecerlo a Y.
Para lograrlo se requieren algunos componentes más.
Compuertas, Comparador de magnitud 74LS85 

*3. - mostrar la salida en un display de 7 segmentos.*
Aquí hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu esquema. Fíjate en el que te adjunto.
Falta conectar algunas entradas de control del 74LS47.
Faltan resistencias limitadoras para el display.

*4. - El límite de conteo debe estar entre 0 y 7.*
Con que no programes más de 7 en el cuadrito que aparece en el adjunto con eso estás del otro lado.
También puedes conectar a Gnd la entrada D3 del 74LS190. con eso no llegará más allá del 7.

Trata de completar el circuito que te adjunto. Posteriormente si tienes problemas comprime y adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## thery

Antes que nada Gracias por la ayuda!!

Ahora... he tratado de complementar tu circuito con las sugerencias que me hiciste pero tengo duda para reiniciar el contador.

lo que tengo que hacer es esto....
hacer el conteo de 0 a x
en ascendente tal como me lo describiste cuando llega a x+1 debo regresar a 0
y el descendente cuando llego a 0 debo regresar a x

la duda es la siguiente....

he conectado el comparador 74ls85, lo que comparo es mi valor de entrada con mi valor de salida, cuando veo que este valor es igual debo reiniciar mi contador.
si estoy en forma ascendente reinicio a 0
si es descendente reinicio a x
la cosa es que no se como utilizar la información que obtengo del comparador para lograr hacer esto.

anexo archivo.

Espero puedas guiarme una vez mas.

De antemano Gracias!!


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días thery.

Te adjunto el circuito con una pequeña modificación.
En sentido ascendente, cuenta de 0 a 5, se detecta el 6 y se carga un 0
En sentido descendente, cuenta de 5 a 0, se detecta un 9 y se carga un 5

Si analizas el funcionamiento, podrás reformarlo para  cualquier cuenta.

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

En el circuito anterior, se ha deslizado pequeño error, ya está corregido .

Sal U2.


----------



## thery

Muchas Gracias!!

Es justo lo que trataba de hacer, ahora veo el error que tenia.

Agradezco infinitamente su ayuda


----------



## albertoxx

En el diagrama del up/down counter manual que han posteado usando compuertas or tipo flip flop R/S al iniciar el circuito se encuentran en estado inestable o sea que aunque se presione la tecla de reset podria ser que no empezara a funcionar como deberia tambien falla si se empieza a contar hasta 11 luego presionamos down lo deja en 10 luego en up lo deja en 21 alguna posible solucion a este problemita a mi se me ocurria ponerle un capacitor y un par de diodos para que al presionar el boton de descenso pusiera en alto U/D lo dejara un tiempecito mediante el capacitor justo para darle tiempo a procesar la se;al de clock algo asi que opinan?


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días albertoxx

Creo que te complicas mucho.
Realizar un Contador con el 74LS190 es más sencillo que lo que planteas.
Aparte de otros errores... ¿Qué pasa si en tu circuito pulsas Reset?... harías un corto circuito ya que pondrías VCC a masa.

Te dejo dos ficheros, uno es un PDF y el otro es la simulación con Proteus ya que es el único simulador con el que trabajo 

Verás que el circuito, sobre todo la parte de control, está simplificado, en lugar del Conmutador UP/DN puedes diseñar un Flip-Flop para realizar esa función.
Igualmente puedes poner un circuito de Start/Stop en la señal de Reloj.
Sal U2


----------



## albertoxx

Cuando se usa un conmutador UP/DN es bastante facil, pero la cosa se complica cuando se tienen 2 entradas de reloj(2 pulsadores) una para incrementar y otra para decrementar, lo logre hacer con un flip flop JK y funciona bien solo que todavia tiene un error que se da cuando recibe el pulsto de decrementar y luego un pulso de incremento este pulso todavia lo toma como un decremento debido a que con ese pulso se resetea el JK pero antes de resetearse ya recibo el pulso de reloj.

Saludos

PD. 1000% mejor proteus pero para lo practico y rapido livewire


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes albertoxx

Desconozco lo que estás intentado, pero lo que comentas es muy, muy raro 

Te dejo una ampliación al circuito posteado anteriormente.

He añadido 5 pulsadores...

UP - Cuenta Ascendente
DN - Cuenta Descendente
Reset - Reset
Stop - Detiene la cuenta
Start - Habilita la cuenta

Igualmente, está realizado con Proteus, también acompaña el fichero en formato PDF.

Como verás es de una simplicidad extrema.

Sal U2

PD. No estoy de acuerdo con tu afirmación acerca del Livewire... Para rápido y práctico Proteus.


----------



## albertoxx

Gracias Miguelus tu diagrama esta mas complejo de lo que necesito por que lo que necesito basicamente son 3 botones cuando se presiona el primero incrementa en 1 cuando se presiona el 2do decrementa 1 y si preciona el tercero pone a 0 la solucion ha de ser muy facil auque ya he probado varias y mas de algun errorcito tienen.

Saludos

PD. Para mi livewire es mas rapido por que ocupa menos recursos de la pc ademas no hay que estar buscando en la extensa libreria de proteus sino que lo mas basico alli esta a la mano, existira algun shortcut en proteus para poner tierra sin necesidad de irte a terminales y luego elegirla?


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches albertoxx

Con tu último post he entendido mejor lo que necesitas.

Te dejo los ficheros del circuito que funciona como tu deseas  (o al menos eso espero).

En lo referente a los simuladores... Cada uno se acostumbra a uno y ese es el mejor 

Sal U2


----------



## albertoxx

A que excelente gracias eso era lo que no habia logrado hacer y con 0 errores, por lo que miro lo que resuelve el problema es ese capacitor que esta colocado en el clock sera que me podrias explicar un poco la funcion que tiene.

Muchas gracias


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días albertoxx

La función de ese Condensador (C4), junto con la Resistencia R4, es generar un pulso de muy corta duración.

En condiciones normales, la salida de la puerta U5:B (Pin5) estará a un nivel lógico "1" y la entrada CLK estará igualmente a nivel "1", cuando pulsamos UD o DN, el Pin 5 de U5 pasará a nivel "0" por lo que la entrada CLK de U2 se pondrá igualmente a nivel "0". El nivel en la entrada CLK de U2 empezará a subir lentamente hasta que tenga un nivel suficiente para que sea considerado un "1" lógico.

Esto permite, igualmente, que haya un pequeño retardo entre la pulsación de una de las dos teclas y la señal U/D, ya que es condición indispensable que cuando llegue la señal de CLK el nivel en D/U tiene que estar estable.

Espero que esto esté claro.

Sal U2


----------



## albertoxx

Si clarisimo gracias por el aporte


----------



## marlon isiel

lycans2005 dijo:


> Amigo ahi te dejo el archivo, lo hice de una forma rara pero me sirve para lo que nesecito....perfeccionalo y subelo, suerte.
> esta en livewire.
> 
> http://s3.subirimagenes.com/otros/2345245parqueadero.jpg
> 
> http://www.iesgregorimaians.org/~joasalellesma/comptador/circuit.html ese es un ejemplo guiate por ahi, con el saque el dato para mejorar el contador..suerte!



Como puedo hacer que cuando llegue a 99 de pare y me prenda un led indicando que esta lleno y cuando le reduzca uno me prenda otro indicando que hay espacio y este debe de estar encendido hasta que se llene


----------



## marlon isiel

lycans2005 dijo:


> Buenas, quesiera saber como hago para mejora mi circuito y hacer que funcione...se supone que cuando entra un carro suma y acuando sale resta...http://s3.subirimagenes.com/otros/2333315parqueadero.jpg



como le hago a ese mismo circuito que cuando llegue a 9 se pare?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlon isiel

Es fácil solo hay que detectar cuando el contador llegue a 9 y en ese instante impedir que lleguen más pulsos al Clock(14) del 74LS190.

Nota que al circuito al que haces alusión le faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento del Display.

Espero te sirva lo que adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola marlon isiel
> 
> Es fácil solo hay que detectar cuando el contador llegue a 9 y en ese instante impedir que lleguen más pulsos al Clock(14) del 74LS190.
> 
> Nota que al circuito al que haces alusión le faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento del Display.
> 
> Espero te sirva lo que adjunto.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



oyeme esta buenisimo tu post  , pero una pregunta si deseo que cuando llegue a 9 en vez de resetearse yo le puedo darle a descontar y vuelva a descontar en vez de darle a reset? 

dale un chequeo a mi circuito el led verde indica que hay disponibilidad y cuando llega a 9 se enciende el rojo avisando que ya no hay espacio,  bien como te dije quiero que cuando llegue a 9 este se detenga y no siga contando pero cuando le de a descontar este decienda en vez de darle a reset!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlon isiel

También es muy fácil, solo tienes que analizar el circuito que tienes en el archivo parqueadero.rar.
Conjunta algunas frases, por ejemplo:
*A-* Cuando esté en 0 debe deshabilitado el botón *descontar*.
*B-* Cuando esté en 9 debe deshabilitado el botón *contar*.

En LiveWire corre el archivo que tienes, creo que se llama parquedero3.lvw.
Observa que los botones tienen una terminal conectada al Vcc(5V) *–nivel alto-*. Así que con que les apliquemos un *-nivel bajo-* los deshabilitamos*. *
Por esa terminal es por donde los puedes deshabilitar.

Presiona varias veces el botón *descontar* mientras observas lo que ocurre con la salida C(12) del 74LS190.
Fíjate qué ocurre cuando el contador llega a cero. . . crees que con esa terminal puedes deshabilitar el botón *descontar* ??. recuerda que necesitamos un *-nivel bajo-* para deshabilitar el botón.
Con esto cumplimos con la frase *A-.*

Para deshabilitar el botón *contar* está más fácil, solo hay que detectar cuando el contador llegue a 9(1001) para deshabilitarlo.
*1-* recuerda que necesitamos un *-nivel bajo-* para deshabilitar el botón.
*2-* Tenemos 2 unos estando el contador en 9(1001).
*3-* necesitamos un 0 *–nivel bajo-* para deshabilitar el botón *contar*

Qué compuerta cumple con el estatuto: *hasta que todas sus entradas sean uno, la salida será cero ??*
1 *Y* 1 = 0.
Entonces conecta esa compuerta para que con su salida se deshabilite el botón *contar.*
Con esto cumplimos con la frase *B-.*

*¡ Inténtalo !* no es muy difícil.
Luego nos comentas si funcionó tu diseño.

¡ah lo de los LED’s.
Has tus frases de nuevo:
*C-* Encender el LED verde cuando el contador *NO* esté en 9, quiere decir apagarlo cuando *SI* esté en 9.
*D-* Encender el LED rojo cuando el contador *SI* esté en 9, quiere decir apagarlo cuando el contador *NO* esté en 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel

hey muchas gracias, muchisimas gracias heheheh, sabes coji el mismo tuyo y les hice una modificaciones............ y funciono tal cual quiero jejejje aqui se los dejo muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlon isiel

Me parece perfecto que hayas logrado tu objetivo pues dices: *y funciono tal cual quiero*
Si así es como lo quieres pues nada que decir.

Sin embargo noto, en tu nuevo diseño, algo por mejorar.
Si presionas repetidas veces el botón *descontar* el contador cuenta cíclicamente de 9 a 0.
Esto es: cuando está en 9 –parqueadero lleno- presionas *descontar* y cambia a 0; como si repentinamente se desocupara el parqueadero.
O, si está en cero y presionas *descontar* el contador cambia a 9; como si repentinamente el parqueadero se llenara.

El LED verde permanece encendido todo el tiempo. Suponía yo que al legar a 9 se debería apagar, parqueadero lleno.

Probablemente el circuito ya armado en la realidad no funcione pues el hecho de conectar 2 salidas entre si quemen alguna de las compuertas asociadas. Es el caso del inversor IC4d y la compuerta NAND IC1a. 

En fin si el circuito está tal cual quieres, has logrado tu objetivo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel

hey ciertisimo lo que me acabas de decir, no me habia fijado en eso, me podrias la mano para arreglar ese problema?





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola marlon isiel
> 
> También es muy fácil, solo tienes que analizar el circuito que tienes en el archivo parqueadero.rar.
> Conjunta algunas frases, por ejemplo:
> *A-* Cuando esté en 0 debe deshabilitado el botón *descontar*.
> *B-* Cuando esté en 9 debe deshabilitado el botón *contar*.
> 
> En LiveWire corre el archivo que tienes, creo que se llama parquedero3.lvw.
> Observa que los botones tienen una terminal conectada al Vcc(5V) *–nivel alto-*. Así que con que les apliquemos un *-nivel bajo-* los deshabilitamos*. *
> Por esa terminal es por donde los puedes deshabilitar.
> 
> Presiona varias veces el botón *descontar* mientras observas lo que ocurre con la salida C(12) del 74LS190.
> Fíjate qué ocurre cuando el contador llega a cero. . . crees que con esa terminal puedes deshabilitar el botón *descontar* ??. recuerda que necesitamos un *-nivel bajo-* para deshabilitar el botón.
> Con esto cumplimos con la frase *A-.*
> 
> Para deshabilitar el botón *contar* está más fácil, solo hay que detectar cuando el contador llegue a 9(1001) para deshabilitarlo.
> *1-* recuerda que necesitamos un *-nivel bajo-* para deshabilitar el botón.
> *2-* Tenemos 2 unos estando el contador en 9(1001).
> *3-* necesitamos un 0 *–nivel bajo-* para deshabilitar el botón *contar*
> 
> Qué compuerta cumple con el estatuto: *hasta que todas sus entradas sean uno, la salida será cero ??*
> 1 *Y* 1 = 0.
> Entonces conecta esa compuerta para que con su salida se deshabilite el botón *contar.*
> Con esto cumplimos con la frase *B-.*
> 
> *¡ Inténtalo !* no es muy difícil.
> Luego nos comentas si funcionó tu diseño.
> 
> ¡ah lo de los LED’s.
> Has tus frases de nuevo:
> *C-* Encender el LED verde cuando el contador *NO* esté en 9, quiere decir apagarlo cuando *SI* esté en 9.
> *D-* Encender el LED rojo cuando el contador *SI* esté en 9, quiere decir apagarlo cuando el contador *NO* esté en 9.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



ok es cierto necesito parar el descontar vi que cuando esta el 0 el pin C12 del 74190 esta a 0, mi pregunte es: puedo usar un transistor pnp para darle el nivel bajo?

Lo que no quiero es poner un push botton para resetearlo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlon isiel

Transistor. . . para qué ??

Pero . . . y lo demás que te menciono en el mensaje mío que citaste ??

Fíjate bien: 
Desconecta del Vcc(5V) el botón *descontar*.
Conecta esa terminal del botón al PIN 12 del 74LS190.
Con esto ya se cumple con *A-* de mi mensaje. Cierto ??

Crees poder hacer lo de *B-*, mencionado en mi mensaje ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel

perdon por mis molestias pero creo que ya todo esta resueltooo  y hay que dar honra a quien honra merece  muchas gracias por ayudarme. te dejo el dise?o para que lo veas.

Para despues subirlo bien y hacer el aporte al foro


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Descontar no funciona, revísalo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marlon isiel

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Descontar no funciona, revísalo.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



pero desconectar el que cuenta?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlon isiel

A lo que se refiere elaficionado en su mensaje #65 es a que el botón *descontar* no funciona. Y te sugiere que lo revises.
Pero yo vi otras cosas por mejorar en el circuito que viene comprimido en el parqueador.rar que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #64.

Si hubieras estudiado bien el texto de mi mensaje #59 desde entonces hubieras logrado tu objetivo.
Ahora trata de hacerlo en el otro sentido.
Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta y compáralo con lo que se dice en aquel mensaje #59.
Trata de descubrir si el circuito cumple todas las condiciones de un contador para parquedero de 9 espacios.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sofiavarelar

Hola! soy nueva en esto de los foros y queria hacer una pregunta. Estoy haciendo mi proyecto final para la materia de sistemas digitales y trataremos a simular el juego de basket de las maquinitas el cual en un tiempo determinado tienes que anotar cierta cantidad de canastas, vamos a poder seleccionar entre tres tiempos (30, 60 y 90 segundos). Primero estoy intentando hacer un contador descendente con un 74190 del 30 a 0 pero no me sale  no se como conectarlo para que me de el 3, ahorita funciona del 99 al 0! De antemano gracias por su ayuda. ...



Este es el diagrama del circuito por si sirve de algo


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días y bienvenida al Foro.

Lo que pretendes no tiene mucha complicación, solo hay que leer el Data Sheet del 74190.

Te paso el esquema de un Contador, creo que hace lo que pretendes 

Empieza en 30, por cada Pulso de Flanco descendente en la entrada, descuenta una unidad.

Cuando llega 00, se bloquea y no sigue descontando.

Al pulsar el Pulsador P1 se "Setea" en 30 y se prepara para una nueva operación de  descuento.

Es muy importante que los Inversores sean del tipo 74LS05 ya que son de Colector Abierto.



En el esquema no he puesto las Resistencias de los Cátodos de los Diodos Led, las eligieras en función de la corriente deseada, un valor de 330Ω normalmente es suficiente.

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

He tenido un rato libre y he simplificado el diseño anterior 




Sal U2


----------



## omarmlop

Hola a todos hace poco que estoy en el foro y queria preguntar por un problema con el 74ls190 que al cambiar de estado (solo a veces) en la pata U/D me cuenta dato, por mas que el clock este en 0. Si siempre subo y si siempre bajo no hay problema, solo cuando cambio de estado en la pata U/D.

Gracias!!


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días

Intenta postear el esquema de lo que tienes hecho, si no lo haces el "Gran Hermano" que siempre está atento, te cerrará el hilo 

Mira esto, quizás te ayude...



Sal U2


----------



## omarmlop

NO tengo ningun simulador y pruebo directo en el protoboard con los circuitos que bajo, pero dibuje algo y ahora lo sumo, es mas o menos similiar a lo que me pones. La diferencia es que puse 2 555 solo de prueba para hacer lento el pulso del clock y darle "tiempo" a las compuertas para que me pongan en 0 o 1 a la pata del u/d. Si siempre voy para arriba o para abajo no falla y  cuenta bien. Ahora si hago el cambio de estado para bajar o subir, el 74190 da una salida falsa que es en la direccion del estado anterior, Es decir, si iba subiendo en 4, 5 ,6 y despues pulso para bajar, sin que todavia el 555 le de clock al 74190, la salida se pone en 7, una vez que el 555 "llega" con el pulso, salida se pone en 6. Tal vez sea una falla del 74190.
Subo lo que hice a mano en el trabajo. Disculpa lo improvisado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## miguelus

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 147678
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado




Buenas noches.

Gracias por la aclaración, pero ese Post es una continuación del Post#69 y en el mismo ya se aclaraba lo de las Resistencias.

sal U2


----------



## As117

Hola, necesito un poco de claridad con mi circuito, pues debe contar del 0-50 y reiniciarse, pero en el conteo descendiente, comienza por el 99 y va decreciendo y mi intención es que decrezca a partir del 50. A continuación adjunto una captura de multisim de lo que llevo hasta ahora. Muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## capitanp

Cuando el contador esté en 00 y seteado para que la cuenta sea descendente  debes programar en el siguiente pulso que se ponga en 5 la decena actuando sobre las  entradas P0,P1,P2, P3 del 74190


----------



## As117

capitanp dijo:


> Cuando el contador esté en 00 y seteado para que la cuenta sea descendente  debes programar en el siguiente pulso que se ponga en 5 la decena actuando sobre las  entradas P0,P1,P2, P3 del 74190


Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, me fué de gran utilidad.


----------



## Kitronica

As117 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, me fué de gran utilidad.



Si no es mucho pedir, podría aportar el diagrama o simulación de la solución, seria un buen aporte para algún compañero que lo requiera.


----------

